
Why do we keep building rotten foundations? - ingve
https://davmac.wordpress.com/2016/07/05/why-do-we-keep-building-rotten-foundations/
======
creshal
GTK is really turning into an unusable mess. Shame really, GTK2 was much nicer
to interface with as an end user than Qt3/Qt4, but GTK3 and its messed up UX
and constant theming API breakage just makes it insufferable. (And that's
before the "Gnome is the only desktop environment we target, all others can
eat shit" political bullshit they're pulling with CSDs and whatnot.)

------
nippples
I used to like GTK back in 2004. I still like the look-and-feel of it, but I'm
never coding with it again.

